# Scored a couple Vintage Canadian built amps today



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The first one a "Ford Music Co" of Montreal. It's got to be a Pine offshoot.
Huge cab, single 15", one 6V6, 12AX7, 5Y3, with 2 tremelo tubes. 5 watts?
Doesn't sound that great but the tubes are original so that could be a lot of it.

















The other one a Garnet Rebel PA, model #PA90. It's got twin 6V6's so I'm thinking it's about 30 watts. This one sounds great!! Not a metal amp but great for blues.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've seen this on Kijjij for awhile and came close to grabbing them myself. 

Cool!

TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've seen this on Kijjij for awhile and came close to grabbing them myself.
> 
> Cool!
> 
> TG



Yeah, I've been watching them for months too.....waiting till he came down in price.  I wanted the Garnet, the other one was a bonus.

I found an old thread a while back talking about the dangers of Pine amps, but I can't seem to find it again. Any idea what's involved with converting to a 3 wire plug?


----------



## JeS89 (Aug 23, 2009)

was it a steal? lol the 1st amp seems very interesting especially with a 15 inch.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

JeS89 said:


> was it a steal? lol the 1st amp seems very interesting especially with a 15 inch.


I'd call it a steal. $200 for both. The Garnet alone is worth that IMO.

The cab on that Ford amp is huge, almost super reverb size, lots taller than a twin reverb.......and really...... it's dam ugly. Most likely I'll take lots of pictures to perserve the history of it and then mount the chassis into a smaller cab with a single 12. I'll get a picture with the back off it for you.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I'd call it a steal. $200 for both. The Garnet alone is worth that IMO.
> 
> The cab on that Ford amp is huge, almost super reverb size,


Send it to me and I will paint it black for ya ... maybe send it back .. one day.


----------



## JeS89 (Aug 23, 2009)

with the tube config on the ford though you really think its 5w? I have an amp with 12ax7,12au7 and a el84 thats Id say around 8-10 watts.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

JeS89 said:


> with the tube config on the ford though you really think its 5w? I have an amp with 12ax7,12au7 and a el84 thats Id say around 8-10 watts.


I'm just guessing on the 5 watts. Can you get more than 5 watts out of a single 6V6GT?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Send it to me and I will paint it black for ya ... maybe send it back .. one day.


You would paint over that beautiful silver snakeskin fake tolex? 

Are you diggin that black & silver spatter painted grill cloth or what??


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> You would paint over that beautiful silver snakeskin fake tolex?
> 
> Are you diggin that black & silver spatter painted grill cloth or what??


Grooooving on that... reminds me of the couch we had in the 60's

ps .. is that *Real* fake Tolex?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> ps .. is that *Real* fake Tolex?



Oh yeah. Reminds me of cheap gift wrap.


----------



## JeS89 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol no idea Im no expert



Lincoln said:


> I'm just guessing on the 5 watts. Can you get more than 5 watts out of a single 6V6GT?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope. 5-6 watts is pretty much standard for a 6V6. Having said that, they can vary with respect to the plate voltage they can take, and which is supplied to them, and the output transformers can vary with respect to their efficiency, such that *this *5W amp sounds conspicuously louder than *that* one.

But generally, if you see a single-ended 6V6-based amp, expect to see it with a 5W power rating.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I changed the 6V6 in for Ford last night to a new GT. The thing came alive.
It went from a choked off POS to a monster! It's awesome.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't resist anything with "vintage" in it. _So how about a sound clip?_

5 watts can go a heck of a long way with a good cabinet and an efficient speaker.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Many single-ended circuits with a 6V6 power tube and a 12AX7 preamp tube pump out approx. 5-8 watts, so you'd likely be very close with your original estimate of 5 watts. Put through an efficient speaker/cab setup, you might be surprised how much air you can push with such a low-wattage circuit, however.


----------

